# Best possible from Wii (audio & video)



## ndurantz (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi All,

Purchased a Wii a few months back and bought a component/RCA stereo output cable from monoprice. I currently have the component and RCA's running into the back of my Samsung, outputting to my Onkyo receiver via digital optical.

It occurred to me that I may get better audio quality if I use the Onkyo's RCA inputs. Not that the current set up sounds bad, just thinking of how to optimize. I guess what I am asking in where in that signal is the DAC taking place - in the Wii or in the TV? I think it is the Wii, but would like to have someone confirm that for me.

Thanks!


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Running audio directly to the Onkyo would cut out a D/A conversion, but the resulting sound would likely be indistinguishable. I'd go with whatever is easiest to control which, if you are switching input on the TV, not the AVR, would be your current setup.


----------



## ndurantz (Aug 10, 2008)

eugovector said:


> Running audio directly to the Onkyo would cut out a D/A conversion, but the resulting sound would likely be indistinguishable. I'd go with whatever is easiest to control which, if you are switching input on the TV, not the AVR, would be your current setup.


Yep. I am switching with the TV, so it is most definitely the easiest. Just to make sure I understand, am I converting the signal twice (once at the TV and then again at the receiver)?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Yes, your TV is turning the signal into digital, and your AVR is going back to analog, but really, I cannot stress enough how little, if any, perceived audio quality difference there will be.

Also, let's consider the source. We're talking video games and streaming video. HQ audio isn't paramount here because it doesn't exist at the source.

Stick with what's easiest.


----------



## ndurantz (Aug 10, 2008)

eugovector said:


> Yes, your TV is turning the signal into digital, and your AVR is going back to analog, but really, I cannot stress enough how little, if any, perceived audio quality difference there will be.
> 
> Also, let's consider the source. We're talking video games and streaming video. HQ audio isn't paramount here because it doesn't exist at the source.
> 
> Stick with what's easiest.


Don't disagree with you at all on that. Just thought for Rock Band it might be worth switching it up if there would be an increase quality in the audio.

On another point, I am thinking about a receiver upgrade at some point that would upscale video signals less than 1080 (Looking at the Marantz SR5004). I am thinking running the video through the receiver in such a case would be better than letting my TV do the upscaling. I guess what I am asking is what are the schools of thought on video upscaling - is the TV better suited or the receiver or is dependent on your equipment?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Depends on the quality of the scaler in your AVR, but I'd say most of the time, the AVR wins. That being said, I still have a fair amount of headaches with upscaling analog sources via HDMI with my OnKyo 706. HCP gets added once the analog signal (Wii) is converted to digital and during a game the handshake will get lost and the screen will blank for 3 seconds or more. Seriously annoying, and hopefully fixed in future generations of AVRs.


----------



## ndurantz (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks, Marshall. That is good information for me to keep in mind when I do get around to upgrading my receiver. Although, if they keep changing the HDMI versions, I may never get to upgrade!!


----------

